

Cheeky litte Posterous - OoTheNigerian
http://www.fabiodebe.com/cheeky-litte-posterous

======
jamesjyu
They probably include views by bots and crawlers. That is pretty typical
amongst UGC sites.

~~~
sahillavingia
For those that didn't know (I didn't): UGC = user-generated content.

------
chrisgoodrich
I wonder if Posterous is also aggregating all "views" of a post, not just
individual page views to that post. So, for example, the "Page View" count in
Posterous could include views from your homepage, archives, rss and permalink
page.

I have noticed this as well, but haven't looked too much into it. I trust
Google Analytics more anyways.

~~~
qeorge
Pretty sure you're right. So following on what you said, if someone views the
index page of a posterous blog that would count as a view of all 10 posts
listed.

Quite a strange methodology. I wouldn't call it dishonest, but its certainly
unorthodox.

~~~
derefr
From flipping between the management console and my blog homepage a few times,
that seems to be exactly what's going on. It's also a bit disappointing
(though not surprising) that it doesn't drop hits from the admin user.

------
ig1
I covered the topic here:

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/12/are-posterous-
fudging-...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/12/are-posterous-fudging-
visitor-statics.html)

Discussed on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1995919>

Posterous count bot/crawler visits, although the posterous founder responded
on that thread, he refused to answer the question about it misleading users.

------
adityakothadiya
Yeah, Posterous numbers always seemed to be inflated. I once tried posting my
blog link using Bit.ly URL shortner as it also offers analytics for clicks per
hour. But Bitly's stats were way less compared to what Posterous was showing
during few hours of observation. Unfortunately I didn't do more analysis, but
from that point onwards, I started not to believe in Posterous' numbers.

------
trefn
I recall reading somewhere that they tried to fix the inflated view counts and
users revolted. Known issue I guess.

~~~
jarin
Your random average blogger is probably psyched to see that there are a couple
hundred views on all of their posts, which makes them think that Posterous is
way better than any other blogging platform they've tried. It's a little
disingenuous for technical people who understand the difference, but your
average person probably doesn't care and just likes the ego boost.

